# Another Monster Bluegill



## duckbill (Jul 18, 2017)

IMG_0247 by Bill Moore, on Flickr

Caught this foot long beast on my little 2wt rod.  What a battle that was.  Hooked into about 30 big ones.  A few of them managed to get into the grass because the little rod just couldn't hold 'em, but otherwise it did great.  Tons of fun and I took a few home for lunch


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2017)

Dadgum......


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice day.


----------



## Bream Pole (Jul 18, 2017)

Glad to know you are enjoying the 2 wt  I replaced it with a fiberglass cabela's 3 wt that is 5'9" that I love.  No bream the size of that big one however.  what you casting, yellow poppers or . . .?


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 19, 2017)

Bet that was fun on the ole 2 wt!


----------



## duckbill (Jul 19, 2017)

paddler said:


> Glad to know you are enjoying the 2 wt  I replaced it with a fiberglass cabela's 3 wt that is 5'9" that I love.  No bream the size of that big one however.  what you casting, yellow poppers or . . .?



Yep. A yellow number 8 Boogle Amnesia Bug (surface fly)


----------



## duckbill (Jul 22, 2017)

*Got another monster this morning*

Man, the little 2wt is earning it's keep.  This fish is the 3rd giant in as many trips.  To give an idea of size, those other fish are 10-11"



IMG_0258 by Bill Moore, on Flickr


----------



## ASH556 (Aug 4, 2017)

You know, I was just reading where the IGFA length record for Bluegill is only 10". You have a world record Bluegill there. You ought to submit it.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 6, 2017)

Nice ones


----------



## Clabo22001 (Aug 12, 2017)

I caught one like that last year jigging for crappie. When I set the hook he put a serious bend on that jig pole. 11 inches long. Would love to catch one on the fly rod.


----------



## fishndoc (Aug 13, 2017)

If the GMO scientists ever come up with a Bluegill that will reliably grow to 4 lbs, bass and trout will be forgotten.


----------



## goblr77 (Aug 22, 2017)

Very nice. That's a grown one.


----------



## devolve (Aug 30, 2017)

Dang! Been a long time since I've seen one like that.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 30, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum......



Big ole' black un's are the order of the day
around Avon Park.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2017)

Big7 said:


> Big ole' black un's are the order of the day
> around Avon Park.





I used to catch em like that in the St Johns and Lake Crescent back in the mid 70s.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Oct 1, 2017)

No surprise with the length of the growing season in Your state.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 2, 2017)

fishndoc said:


> If the GMO scientists ever come up with a Bluegill that will reliably grow to 4 lbs, bass and trout will be forgotten.



And swimming will become much less common......


----------



## swampstalker24 (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice!  I bet that put a good bend in the rod!


----------

